# replacement of HID headlight with halogen headlight



## msnayl (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello everyone 

I have HID Xenon headlight on my maxima 

it. had been slightly damaged and I'm trying to buy new one online. 

I found that there are two types, HID and halogen. 

it seems that both of them are the same and tge only difference is the HID Xenon system. and according to my understanding that I can buy the halogen headlight to install it into my car and just take the Xenon from the old one and fix it to the new halogen one. 

is that correct, can I install the halogen headlight and add to it my original HID Xenon system? 


appreciate your help


----------

